

Using this tool, you can challenge your beliefs in a few minutes - bestOfSocrates
http://programs.clearerthinking.org/challenge_your_deepest_beliefs.html

======
hawkice
I used this to think about a business deal I have in process, and was a
sincerely useful tool to structure my thinking.

To those interested, I refined my view that attempts to very actively edge
people out of a few percent of the gross deal amount are signs you should stop
doing business with them, if you were operating in good faith. What I think is
much more wise is: attempts by a party to edge you out of a few more percent,
AFTER terms are agreed to and money is in escrow (which is the case with the
deal I am having troubles with), means that you can no longer operate in good
faith with that party and can/should stop the transaction unless this is
remedied (which is not always possible).

